# 5 month UTI?



## KotaLuv (Sep 24, 2011)

My vet doesn't open for a few hours, and I'm really scaredcfor my pup...she ate two dryer sheets within the last 12 hours and since this morning has been attempting to urinate unsuccessfully every 30 seconds to 2 minutes. Little tiny dropsvof urine come out each time and there was blood in it this morning. I don't know if the dryer sheets are in any way related...could they hurt her? Cause blockage? She strainedvto have abowel movement this morning too. Or UTI? Or maybe just menstruating early? Any help out there til the vet opens?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, KotaLuv -- It does sound like a urinary tract infection. It must be very uncomfortable if she is trying to pee every thirty seconds! Do you have an emergency Vet clinic anywhere nearby? If it is a UTI, antibiotics are the only way to fix it, and the sooner the better. In the meantime, try to get more liquid into her, to ease her discomfort. Try a little bowl of warm (not hot) water spiked with a little chicken broth, to get her to drink. If she likes it, give her some more. Then get her to the VET as soon as possible. 

The dryer sheets are probably unrelated, but could cause an intestinal blockage. Vet might want to give her a doggy laxative to help them pass through. I don't know, though... I am not a Vet. 

p.s. Please move the dryer sheets to a dog-safe location permanently, since she obviously loves them.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

How is your pup doing, KotaLuv? Please post an update when you can. I've been thinking of her. Hope she's doing better.


----------

